# can I replace a single sided gas fireplace with a double sided one?



## margotjones17 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm buying a new house with a gas burning fireplace to the living room. But it's an incomplete, divider wall and the kitchen/dining room is on the other side. I really think a double sided or peninsula-type fireplace would look cool. Can you replace the single with a double? Is that a super-hard project or can a smart diyer do it? I attached a picture. Thanks!


----------



## DAKSY (Mar 3, 2011)

From your pic, I'd say you've got a Zero Clearance wood burning fireplace with a gas log or a log lighter system in it.
You need to measure the thickness of that wall to determine if there's a product - either a see-thru or peninsula-type that will fit.
Not knowing the age of your existing unit, you may or may not be able to use the existing venting, even if you can get something you like from the same manufacturer. If you can use it, it may have to be repositioned...
If you're thinking of a DV heat producing unit, the venting definitely will NOT work & will have to be completely replaced...
As far as the install goes, the normal homeowner/DIYer type must be absolutely sure of his skills before tackling a job like this.
If you make a mistake, the results can be fatal. 
I suggest you go to your local hearth shop, & bring the manufacturer, model # & serial # with you & ask your questions...


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Mar 21, 2011)

The simple answer is that anything can be done if you have enough money and skill. It's hard to tell what type of fireplace is there now from the picture, but chances are it's going to need a different vent than what is there now and it's going to have different specifications for framing dimensions. You should measure everything you can from the existing installation and compare to framing specs for the fireplaces you're considering. Also, find out the brand and model of the existing fireplace. From that you can look up it's specifications and determine what type of chimney it uses so you can tell what you have installed. Unless you really have experience at gas fireplace installations and are a skilled carpenter, I would recommend going to a local fireplace shop and have them tell you what options you have and handle the installation.


----------

